# Looking for english speaking friends in ROME



## autumngirl1123

Hi everyone

I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol. 
I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


----------



## Bevdeforges

You could try contacting the American Women's Association of Rome AWA of Rome (Italy)

They're a FAWCO club and tend to be about as "normal" as English speaking people in Rome can be.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Elodie27

*finding friends sharing moments*

hi,

i'm french and i speak english...
I'm here for 1 and an half month and it's really difficult to meet person here.
I'm taking some italian's courses here, and individual courses in tourism in Roma.
I'm looking for nices persons for exchange nice moments, culturals visits, share a maximum of things as we are in a foreign country.
It's very difficult i know...so if you are interested and if you want to tell me more about you i would be really pleased to know you little bit more.

I hope hearing from you soon.
Elodie F.


----------



## autumngirl1123

Elodie27 said:


> hi,
> 
> i'm french and i speak english...
> I'm here for 1 and an half month and it's really difficult to meet person here.
> I'm taking some italian's courses here, and individual courses in tourism in Roma.
> I'm looking for nices persons for exchange nice moments, culturals visits, share a maximum of things as we are in a foreign country.
> It's very difficult i know...so if you are interested and if you want to tell me more about you i would be really pleased to know you little bit more.
> 
> I hope hearing from you soon.
> Elodie F.


Hey there

I know it can be difficult. I can definitely show you around, no problem!!! Send me a private message, I'll be also more than glad to help you with your italian (I speak Italian)
Hope to hear from you soon!!!


----------



## bunty16

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


I was just browsing and came across yhour request, I am probably not in your age range (wrong side of 50!) but if you like will mention to my son aged 30, we have just moved to the L Aquila region, he was not meant to b e staying, but circumstances hav e changed, would you like to pass your infor to him, I will understand if you not interested.


----------



## luiss_in_basilicata

Hi there, my sister lives in rome and she is fluent in english....altought she is quite busy, she might give you advices and point you in the right direction....


----------



## Sarah3270

Hello, my name's Sarah, I'm from England. I'll stay in Rome from 10 Apr 2010 to 10 May 2010 so if you want, we can meet up. I'll stay near the Vatican City myself and my class is near there so it'll be good to meet you. My phone number is I'll be taking a course to teach English as a foreign language and I hope to learn some Italian! 

I'd appreciate it if you would show me around.

Look forward to your reply.

Oh and don't worry I'm straight.

Sarah


----------



## henriette87

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Hi! i'm Enrica , 22 years old ,student of political science.
i speak english quite well and i'm a normal girl who likes going out with friends,shopping, going to the cinema...
If u want we can meet up, send me a private message in case,
waiting 4 ur reply,
Enrica


----------



## FranciT

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Hi, I'm an Italian girl, 35-years old, I live in Rome, and socializing can be difficult even for Italians... I'd like to find English speaking friends to share cultural visits, cinema, dancing salsa , and so on. If you want you can send me a message, so we can keep in touch, arrange a meeting and so on.
Regards, Francesca


----------



## lalaland

*hi!!*



autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Hi!!
I'm 28 and I'm Italian but I can speak fluent English. I live in Rome and I'm looking for new girl friends! 
I will love to have an English speaking friend!


----------



## rochepi

*I am also looking for new friends*

Hi I am Rocio, 33, and just arrived in Rome

I would love to meet new friends here, it is very difficult at the beggining to meet people just for going out for a coffee, to go to the cinema.. normal things. I would love to meet people in the same situation as mine. we cn speak english, italian or spanish if you like!!

Looking forward!

Rocio




lalaland said:


> Hi!!
> I'm 28 and I'm Italian but I can speak fluent English. I live in Rome and I'm looking for new girl friends!
> I will love to have an English speaking friend!


----------



## collizz

*new friends in rome*

Contact AWA


----------



## AmyF

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.



Hello,

I've just moved to Rome as well, to live with my boyfriend, so I am here for a long term stay. I'm 28 years old and American, and would love to find a circle of English speaking friends here in Rome as my Italian is still very much in it's beginning stages! I'd be happy to hear from any of you. 

Amy


----------



## rochepi

*Hello!*

Hi Amy

I think it's a very good idea. I would love to have a group of english speakers to practise my english as well, When you like we can meet to have a drink or a gelato.. or to visit the city (although perhanps this last idea is not a very good one..it's so hot...)Well, i leave you my email: [email protected] and we can arrange to meet one day, ok?

A presto!!





rochepi said:


> Hi I am Rocio, 33, and just arrived in Rome
> 
> I would love to meet new friends here, it is very difficult at the beggining to meet people just for going out for a coffee, to go to the cinema.. normal things. I would love to meet people in the same situation as mine. we cn speak english, italian or spanish if you like!!
> 
> Looking forward!
> 
> Rocio


----------



## rochepi

*Hello!*

Hi Amy

I think it's a very good idea. I would love to have a group of english speakers to practise my english as well, When you like we can meet to have a drink or a gelato.. or to visit the city (although perhanps this last idea is not a very good one..it's so hot...)Well, i leave you my email: [email protected] and we can arrange to meet one day, ok?

A presto!!


I've just moved to Rome as well, to live with my boyfriend, so I am here for a long term stay. I'm 28 years old and American, and would love to find a circle of English speaking friends here in Rome as my Italian is still very much in it's beginning stages! I'd be happy to hear from any of you. 

Amy[/QUOTE]


----------



## megmegg

*friends in rome*

Hello.. I am a 27 year old american nurse lookiong to relocate to Italy. I am sorry you are having such a hard time finding english speaking friends!! I was interested to see how you relocated to Rome.. Are you a student,working?? I am having trouble finding a way to make my move possible!!!!! Any ideas recomendations that you may have would be awesome!!!
meghan


----------



## rochepi

I am sorry I dont understand what you are asking me, dont really understand "relocation". I found a job position to be filled here, I made an interview and then I moved here, I mean I found the job when I was still in Spain. Sorry I cant be of more help

Good luck





megmegg said:


> Hello.. I am a 27 year old american nurse lookiong to relocate to Italy. I am sorry you are having such a hard time finding english speaking friends!! I was interested to see how you relocated to Rome.. Are you a student,working?? I am having trouble finding a way to make my move possible!!!!! Any ideas recomendations that you may have would be awesome!!!
> meghan


----------



## paolo

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Hi there my name is Paolo ( Paul ) I moved to Rome from the UK a year ago. 
If you ever want to meet up for a chat a drink drop me an email
at deleted personal info

Take care


----------



## robbie772

I am a 26 year old guy from the US who lives in Formia, i am always willing to meet new people so if you want to chat or meet up just private message me.


----------



## robbie772

Hi all,
I am 26 and live in Formia, Italy. I would like to meet some new english speaking people around rome so if your interested just private message me.

Hope to hear from you,
Rob


----------



## joantovar

*hi im about to move ...*

hi im about to move to Rome. My name is Joan im 26 years old i realy need a friend that can help/guide me. I have some family in some town call Pescopagano or something like that but they never seen me before and im not about to ask for help at lest not now. im looking to move somewhere in Trastevere im not sure, i will tell u more about my but in the mean time any advice is very welcome....lane: 


autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


----------



## Yorkshirebella

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Hi Bellissima from USA

you shouldn't be lonely in Rome at 25 years old but you do need to meet with the kind of people you can connect with and make a heart connection to become friends. I think you are going to the wrong places - bars and the tourist trail is unlikely to result in the kind of people you are seeking. Go to the Vatican and pray that God lead you to the right people in Rome - seek God with your whole heart over this and He will direct your path. Keep in touch with me. I am first and foremost a lover of Jesus, just love Italy, and Italian food and all things Italian, I also lived in Italy when I was younger and know how you are feeling. Don't be too tempted by the men who very often have wrong motives but not all, just a gentle warning. Hang on - don't give up, I will pray also that our dear Lord will direct your path, you are in Italy for a reason - God will reveal your destiny and give you light to your path. If you fancy a trip to Manchester - where I live at the moment - let me know. Be strong you adventurous spirit - all will be revealed.
Yorkshirebella - enjoy Roma.


----------



## roamin' american

*Hello Autumn*

Hi Autumn. My name is Erin and I am a 26 year old living in Rome for the rest of this year from the US. I know no one other than my husband (who works all day), so I would love to meet you and spend time with you. If you would ever like to meet during the day for a cappuccino, let me know!


----------



## Adamo

Hi, I'm Antonio, 30 years old, my english is not fluent but I really love meet new people and want improve my skills in english. I know, it could be frustrating live in a place where most of people don't speak english so good (and I am one of them). So, I'm a little shy but feel free to contact me, Rome could be a great place with some friends to spend time with, and as I see there, you have found a lot of kind people.
By the way I don't love getting wasted in bars every night


----------



## MartinB

Hi, go to to right place. Anywaym Italians are a little bit shy about their italian so try to speak slow with them. I live in Italy 15 years or more and never had problem meeting people.

U can find more "international" speaking people in Trastevere, Testaccio, San Lorenzo (near University la Sapienza) and near Vatican city in the shopping street called Via Cola di Rienzo. 

If u have a facebook account look for "Vandal Sette", he is a very good friend of mine and he organize a lot of nice events (parties, art festivals, skateboarding, ect). Look for him, make his like a friend and u'll recieve his regular newsletter-invitation 4 parties.

If u need more specific info feel free to contact me.
Goog luck and enjoy your stay in Rome


----------



## Adamo

Thanks for your reply Martin, I suppose my post isn't so clear, I'm italian, living in Rome, trying to find english speaking people for language exchange. Anyway your "go to the right place" is just a good advice. But I haven't so much free time. I'll try to add your friend on facebook.

Grazie.


----------



## MartinB

Hi Adamo, I'm answering to the original poster (autumngirl1123) and to all the non italian people living in Rome regarding the problem in finding new friends speaking english.

If u're italian and u live in Rome the main problem is that your italian friends are to shy to speak english with you or...they speak "alla volemose bene". As an italian go to some nice places, for exemple Campo dè Fiori is full of english speaking people..of course, mostly just occasional tourists. Yep, we're not in North Europe where all people speak english...that's right.

Try to go to some english school, ther's one on Via Cola di Rienzo (Anglo American school?), make a free entry test (non firmare niente, fai solo il test) and talk with the teachers about your problem...a lot of them are mother toungue so they're not italian and they know, how to help u.

If u like black music (hip hop, r&b) go to the Saponeria or BClub (summer time), that place is full of non italian people living in Rome. For more info visit BlackTime Serate Black

Denfly it's not easy find non italian, english speaking people living in Italy, Rome. 
I'm here for any help


----------



## Adamo

Ooops... really sorry... I have another post in this forum, and thinking at it I reply so.

My mistake


----------



## Foroogh

*Hey rocio*

I'm Foroogh, originally from Iran but I live in Rome for 2 years. I have been graduaded in italian literature. If you like we can see eachother, because me too after 2 years can't find italian friends!


----------



## ladolcevita78

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Hi there!

You could also try and post here:

Wanted in Rome :: Accommodation in Rome, bed and breakfast, room and flat shares, property for sale, jobs vacant and what's on europe

Great site to find jobs in Rome too!

Best of luck

LDV


----------



## lide

*Look english speaking Italians friends*



FranciT said:


> Hi, I'm an Italian girl, 35-years old, I live in Rome, and socializing can be difficult even for Italians... I'd like to find English speaking friends to share cultural visits, cinema, dancing salsa , and so on. If you want you can send me a message, so we can keep in touch, arrange a meeting and so on.
> Regards, Francesca


Hi Francesca,
First, I would like to introduce myself to you, My name is Lide from Taiwan, 45 years old, planing to visit Rome around April-July 2011. I'd like to fine Italian English speaking friends to understand more Italian cultural, sight, opera, music and so on,
if I am the one you are looking for please send me a message we could chat! Looking forward to hear from you!

Regards,

Lide


----------



## lide

Hi I am a Taiwanese 45 years old, male,will be traveling to Italy around April- July 2011, Looking English speaking Italian friends, for cultural exchange, I am speaking Fluent English, love to meeting new friends I am looking forward to hear anyone of you!


----------



## moratck

*new friends in rome*

Hi there, I have been here for just about 2 years and face the same problem. Most of my friends have left Rome and no one really stays around for long. If they do they are either married or fully integrated (speak fluent italian) to the culture. Im neither of the above and just looking to make new friends in Rome. If you are still around and interested in connecting do drop me a line to moratckAThotmailDOTcom

Cheers,

Radzi





autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


----------



## loubylou

Hi,
I'm 21 years old from England and I was just browsing the forum, I know your message was posted last year. But I've just moved to Rome and don't know anybody. 

Hope to hear from you.


----------



## moratck

Hey drop me an email at moratckAThotmailDOTcom and ill connect you with some expats living in Rome. 

Cheers and welcome to the eternal city.

Radzi


----------



## loula

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.




Hey i'm new to rome too 
I'm 28, British, and still finding my feet here.. it's been a few weeks now. Luckily my bf is Italian!
I was going to send you my email but I can't work out how to send a private message LOL


----------



## therealabdo

*Hello*

I am visiting Italy on 27/6 and I can speak no Italian and know nothing about this amazing city
I need someone to hang out with a spent some days discovering Italy


----------



## racheyadz

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Hi i will be moving to Rome beginning of september and i have been worrying about making friends too. Ive joined travbuddy but nobody seems to be staying for more than two weeks. i will definately be keen to catch up with anyone in Rome, im not a party girl, but easy going and happy to do anything. Im fluent english and learning italian but definately need to practice lots of italian!! 
feel free to message me  ciao


----------



## racheyadz

where will you be staying and for how long?


----------



## racheyadz

loula said:


> Hey i'm new to rome too
> I'm 28, British, and still finding my feet here.. it's been a few weeks now. Luckily my bf is Italian!
> I was going to send you my email but I can't work out how to send a private message LOL


hi im not sure if my message links onto yours but i will be moving to Rome beginning of september. Im learning Italian but will not do very well with no english around me. maybe we could catch up? thank you


----------



## racheyadz

hii will be moving to Rome in september, will you still be in Rome?


----------



## hannah_j

Hi I'm a 20 year old girl from the UK. I am working as an au pair until the end of June and would love to meet some English speaking people to spend time with while I'm here..


----------



## racheyadz

hannah_j said:


> Hi I'm a 20 year old girl from the UK. I am working as an au pair until the end of June and would love to meet some English speaking people to spend time with while I'm here..


unfortunately i wont be there until september but i might be going as an air pair, i havent done it before. how is it? is it hard going without knowing italian? are u earning much money? rachel


----------



## cbrqueen

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Oh my god I have just added practically the same thread!!!!! I am English yes another mad English person! I am 28 and being English we will at least have the same sense of humor even if we have nothing else in common! lol I'm actually gong crazy! Sharing jokes with my Italian husband who just does not get my sense of humor at all, well that in itself either makes me want to laugh or cry sometimes! lol
Anyways I would love to meet up with you for a few drinks and a laugh or anything really. I live in Civitavecchia which is not central Rome, but we could meet half way or something, anyways would love to hear from you!! I just joined today so not sure how it works on here.

BYE for now


----------



## racheyadz

*English speaking friend in rime*



cbrqueen said:


> Oh my god I have just added practically the same thread!!!!! I am English yes another mad English person! I am 28 and being English we will at least have the same sense of humor even if we have nothing else in common! lol I'm actually gong crazy! Sharing jokes with my Italian husband who just does not get my sense of humor at all, well that in itself either makes me want to laugh or cry sometimes! lol
> Anyways I would love to meet up with you for a few drinks and a laugh or anything really. I live in Civitavecchia which is not central Rome, but we could meet half way or something, anyways would love to hear from you!! I just joined today so not sure how it works on here.
> 
> BYE for now


Hi!! I'm don't think you were replying to my thread, but your message came through to me too. I am 26 from wales and I will be moving somewhere in Rome on September, which isn't very far away! I'll definately be up for catching up as I won't know anyone there. I've been living in australia for the past three years and I definately understand what u mean by the different humor!! I need uk people! Their sense of humors the best!!  see u soon-ish ciao rachel


----------



## nciancio

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Hey. 
I'm not sure when you posted this, it says on the forum feed that you sent it only a few days ago, but when i click on it, it says it's from last year. 
Anyway, if you're still in Rome, Searching for friends. I'm 23, Australian, living in rome for the next 7 months or so with my boyfriend. We have no friends either!! hahah we've been here for a month, would be good to get to know someone.
Let me know! 
Nikki


----------



## Sreenivas

Hi,
I am an Indian living in Rome for some time now. I live alone and trying to improve my Italian in the free time. You may contact me if interested - sreenivas


----------



## Lefteris

Hi I am a Greek guy leaving in UK for the last 12 years but I will be moving to Rome , beginning of September. I am currently looking for a house but also need to network with other English speaking people. My facebook name is Eleftherios Plakidis. Add me if you have any suggestions about Rome, especially on how to find a new house and make new friends.


----------



## max2011

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Maybe I'm late for your ad, but I want to try anyway. My name is Max, I'm from Rome and I would like to practice my English in exchange for conversation in Italian or as a friend to show everything that a city like Rome has to offer. If you're still in Italy I hope to hear from you soon!


----------



## max2011

racheyadz said:


> Hi!! I'm don't think you were replying to my thread, but your message came through to me too. I am 26 from wales and I will be moving somewhere in Rome on September, which isn't very far away! I'll definately be up for catching up as I won't know anyone there. I've been living in australia for the past three years and I definately understand what u mean by the different humor!! I need uk people! Their sense of humors the best!!  see u soon-ish ciao rachel


Hello my name is Max, I live in Rome and I would like to practice English with native speakers , in exchange I could help you with Italian and show you some beautiful places of Rome. If you are in agreement I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## francescamaria

*heyyy*

are you still in rome?


----------



## francescamaria

im a 26 yr old female, originally american, i speak spanish italian and english, and i really need friends here in rome, im feeling super lonely!!!! girls or guys, doesnt matter, i just want to go out at night and have fun!


----------



## racheyadz

francescamaria said:


> are you still in rome?


yes i am


----------



## racheyadz

where do you live? have u been here long?


----------



## ACM

*Odd ...*

yeah, it can be quite hard at first. that's odd... it seems like a lot of people i know in rome are italians that speak english. the US don't have a big military presence in Rome, but if you're in Naples there is a lot.





autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


----------



## francescamaria

Rachel... Tell me a little about urself... I live near via Aurelia kind of near the Cornelia metro stop. I'm aupairing and spending all my time w little kids is driving me a little nuts.  I need girlfriends to go out with, drink, dance, meet people, party whatever. Normal things for adults, you know? Let me know what u think,?


----------



## cherri

*Hello Francesca*



FranciT said:


> Hi, I'm an Italian girl, 35-years old, I live in Rome, and socializing can be difficult even for Italians... I'd like to find English speaking friends to share cultural visits, cinema, dancing salsa , and so on. If you want you can send me a message, so we can keep in touch, arrange a meeting and so on.
> Regards, Francesca


I am an American, living in Rome. I have found it hard to find someone to socialize with that doesn't smoke and drink. My Italian husband is working everyday and I just miss having girlfriends to hang out with and talk. Funny that you mentioned salsa dancing because I just started to download some lessons and am giving it a try... even though I have not a lick of natural rhythm ..But still having fun.  Let me know if you want to arrange a meeting.


----------



## jennifersw2580

Hi. I'm an American who just moved to Rome last week. I too live near the Vatican on Vialie Bastioni Di Michelangelo. I can send you a pm with my phone number if you want to get together and chat.


----------



## cherri

jennifersw2580 said:


> Hi. I'm an American who just moved to Rome last week. I too live near the Vatican on Vialie Bastioni Di Michelangelo. I can send you a pm with my phone number if you want to get together and chat.


That sound fine.. I am new at using this and it won't let me send you a pm , so hopefully I can receive your pm. 
Cherri


----------



## hatchmg

Hey! I am a 23-year-old American living in Rome as an Au Pair living near the Vatican. While reading this discussion I felt like I am in the same situation as a lot of you! I have lived in Rome for a month and it is difficult to find friends. I would love to talk with some of you if anyone is interested.


----------



## Dizzygirl

*Looking for friends too..*

i am looking to meet some English speaking friends if you are still in Rome 

Francesca


----------



## Sobored

Just moved to Rome last week and I'm struggling to have any kind of social life. Just looking for someone that I could go out with for a drink now and then. I'm 25 years old male English Teacher working at a school with only 3 other people and the 3 other people are all over 50. So nothing happening on that front. So if anyone would like to get together for a chat and a drink sometime please send me a PM.


----------



## Cathrin

Hey! Are you still in Rome and how long do you have to stay here?


----------



## Cathrin

hatchmg said:


> Hey! I am a 23-year-old American living in Rome as an Au Pair living near the Vatican. While reading this discussion I felt like I am in the same situation as a lot of you! I have lived in Rome for a month and it is difficult to find friends. I would love to talk with some of you if anyone is interested.


Just experienced the same, I think you all know how hard it is to find Italians who speak English very well...How long are you going to stay here?


----------



## lapantigana

Hi everybody,
I'm an italian girl and I moved from Trieste to Rome last week, and I'm just looking for someone to drink something and hang out. Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Cathrin

I'm interested 
Do you already have an orientation in Rome or is everything new to you here?


----------



## lapantigana

Cathrin said:


> I'm interested
> Do you already have an orientation in Rome or is everything new to you here?


I know something  but I'm a student so I know just the area close to the university (La Sapienza). Send me a private message, so we can talk!!!


----------



## Cathrin

aaaah, this is so annoying, I'm not able to send a private message until I have 5 posts. What are you studying?


----------



## lapantigana

I discovered why I can't send private message...
Because I've to have 5 posts on the forum... 

I've a degree in psychology


----------



## xabiaxica

that would be 5 _good_ posts 

not just anything to increase your post count



why don't you all have a look through some of the threads & see if you can offer any good advice to someone - forums are all about _participation!!!_


----------



## Cathrin

xabiachica said:


> that would be 5 _good_ posts
> 
> not just anything to increase your post count
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you all have a look through some of the threads & see if you can offer any good advice to someone - forums are all about _participation!!!_




that of course is true. but I haven't found a thread to take part in so far 



@ lapantigana: have you moved here because of your university?


----------



## xabiaxica

Cathrin said:


> that of course is true. but I haven't found a thread to take part in so far
> 
> 
> 
> @ lapantigana: have you moved here because of your university?


so start a new one 


how about a general - Why did you move to Italy? thread - you could go first


----------



## lapantigana

Cathrin said:


> that of course is true. but I haven't found a thread to take part in so far
> 
> 
> 
> @ lapantigana: have you moved here because of your university?


of course  I moved because La Sapienza offers one of the best health psychology course... and want to study it, just to continue with a master in psychooncology or something similiar...
two years ago I moved to Spain because, thanks the erasmus project, and there I studied health psychology a lot. 
What about you? do you speak italian?


----------



## Cathrin

that means you also speak Spanish? not bad 
I'm working here as a teacher. I understand it almost perfectly but I still have difficulties to speak it fluently 
It seems like you also like to travel, don't you?


----------



## lapantigana

Cathrin said:


> that means you also speak Spanish? not bad
> I'm working here as a teacher. I understand it almost perfectly but I still have difficulties to speak it fluently
> It seems like you also like to travel, don't you?


german teacher? or english teacher? I think that italian language has very different accent, so if you study and learn it in a city, like Rome for example, then you could have some difficulties to understand the language sponken by a person who has a different accent. It's the same with English language sometimes (american accent, irish accent... scottish accent... don't you think it?)
do you speak any different languages? 
I love travelling, and always learn something new and different!!! 
where did you live before Rome? and where do you live in Rome? I'm in San Lorenzo, close to the University!
(I stayed also in Valencia for 2 months four years ago  and In USA for 3 months 5 years ago!!!)


----------



## Cathrin

I work as an English teacher.
Yes, that's true, the Roman accent made me crazy when I arrived here, but meanwhile I'm getting used to it 
Yes, I do..I speak Russian, German, English and Italian is still in progress 
Wow, you've been travelling around a lot, I also love travelling and get to know other people and cultures 
What have you been doing in the USA?
San Lorenzo, a good quarter to go out and have fun! I'm not too far away living in Centocelle, do you know that?
lane:


----------



## lapantigana

Cathrin said:


> I work as an English teacher.
> Yes, that's true, the Roman accent made me crazy when I arrived here, but meanwhile I'm getting used to it
> Yes, I do..I speak Russian, German, English and Italian is still in progress
> Wow, you've been travelling around a lot, I also love travelling and get to know other people and cultures
> What have you been doing in the USA?
> San Lorenzo, a good quarter to go out and have fun! I'm not too far away living in Centocelle, do you know that?
> lane:


Wow!!! you speak a lot of languages, I guess you studied languages  anyways I do speak spanish! 
A big part of my family lives in USA; so I went there to visit them... and I spent a mounth to travel round north-east of USA and south-east of Canada... I enjoyed a lot that period. 
I know where Centocelle is, and I suppose it's just 20 minutes fas from S.Lorenzo. 

Are you able to recognize different accentes of italian? and, when do you speak italian, di you have the roman accent? 

Now, I'm going to try to send you a private message


----------



## Cathrin

I hope it'll work...
wow, I guess you were really lucky to travel around in the US, that is one of my plans for the future 
you asked me if I have the Roman accent, I would say I'm tryin to adapt a little 
So what are your plans for the week?


----------



## lapantigana

Cathrin said:


> I hope it'll work...
> wow, I guess you were really lucky to travel around in the US, that is one of my plans for the future
> you asked me if I have the Roman accent, I would say I'm tryin to adapt a little
> So what are your plans for the week?


My parents are coming to visit me, and they'll stay here until to thursday. If you want we can keep in touch and plan something like a coffe, a beer or something else for the week. Do you agree?


----------



## Cathrin

sounds very good  
by the way are you on facebook? --> private message


----------



## Tamsaine

Hi there, my name is Tammy and I'm 23. I'm living in Rome this year as a nanny and would love to meet some English speakers as my Italian is very limited hehe. Message me on here or find me on facebook (Tamsaine Weir) if anyone is interested in meeting up. Would love to hear from you  x


----------



## collizz

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


Try contacted AWA or any of the english speaking womens league


----------



## annim

*friends in rome*



Tamsaine said:


> Hi there, my name is Tammy and I'm 23. I'm living in Rome this year as a nanny and would love to meet some English speakers as my Italian is very limited hehe. Message me on here or find me on facebook (Tamsaine Weir) if anyone is interested in meeting up. Would love to hear from you  x


Hi Tammy,

My name is Anni and I'm 24. I just moved to Rome alone and while it is interesting exploring the town by myself It would be great to meet up with someone.
Came across your message here and it would be great to hear from you!
Take care
Anni


----------



## Flyer_71

*Hey there*

Hi Autumngirl,
I'm an italian-american living in Rome, and didn't get a chance to meet lots of frinds either. I like the Vatican area! Drop me a line we might hang out and explore the city together...
Phil


----------



## GigiB

Tamsaine said:


> Hi there, my name is Tammy and I'm 23. I'm living in Rome this year as a nanny and would love to meet some English speakers as my Italian is very limited hehe. Message me on here or find me on facebook (Tamsaine Weir) if anyone is interested in meeting up. Would love to hear from you  x


Hey Tamsaine I'm moving to Rome in 6 days and would love to meet some people! I'm 23 and coming over alone. Once I get there we should definitely meet up!


----------



## Flyer_71

*Hey*

Hi GigiB,
when are you arriving in Rome?


----------



## GigiB

Flyer_71 said:


> Hi GigiB,
> when are you arriving in Rome?


Hey flyer71! I'm here!! I start classes today actually!


----------



## Flyer_71

Welcome to Rome!
I will be going donwtown for some shopping and sightseeing Saturday morning. You're more than welcome to join me if you like the idea and of course, same for our other posters friends here...


----------



## ysaied

Dears;
Could you please guide me to a place where I could learn Italian, I need to have evening courses (from 5 PM or later), and what is the average cost for beginner level courses?


----------



## hannaht2011

Tamsaine said:


> Hi there, my name is Tammy and I'm 23. I'm living in Rome this year as a nanny and would love to meet some English speakers as my Italian is very limited hehe. Message me on here or find me on facebook (Tamsaine Weir) if anyone is interested in meeting up. Would love to hear from you  x


Hi Tammy, are you still in Rome? I've just moved to Italy and don't know anyone! I'm living in Naples but I'm coming to Rome this weekend or next, are you enjoying your time in Italy?


----------



## ysaied

Any recommended night life places to go during Saturday evening, I'm looking for Disco that allow entrance for singles and play nice English melodies


----------



## paulpaul

autumngirl1123 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I'm a 25 year old lonely person who is looking to find friends in Rome. I cannot find anybody that speaks english here. Most of the people I've met here are either tourists (that are leaving after 2 days) or people that love getting wasted in bars every night. I live by the Vatican and I am out every night just to find people like that. Are there normal people living here as well? lol.
> I hope this will work because I don't know what else I can do to find a friend that will last here.


hi there, I will b there next weeks! hope we can talk


----------



## misshelena

Hi everyone - just moved to Rome last week (for work) and just joined the forum. Would love to meet English speaking people regardless of your nationality. Looking forward to hearing from you guys!


----------

